# Zootopia - Arrives Home on June 7 via Digital HD, Blu-ray� and Disney Movies Anywhere



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> Walt Disney Animation Studios’ Wildly Witty, Vibrant World of “Zootopia” Arrives Home on June 7 via Digital HD, Blu-ray™ and Disney Movies Anywhere
> Explore more of Zootopia with an exciting lineup of bonus features!
> 
> BURBANK, Calif., April 29, 2016 — Walt Disney Animation Studios’ (WDAS) comedy-adventure, “Zootopia” has broken records worldwide earning more than $900 million at the global box office to date. The best reviewed movie of 2016, critics and audiences around the world have fallen in love with the wonderfully innovative animal metropolis of “Zootopia” and the comedic chemistry of rookie rabbit officer Judy Hopps (Ginnifer Goodwin) and scam-artist fox Nick Wilde (Jason Bateman). It’s been called one of the best buddy cop comedies in years! Thankfully, there’s more—much more.
> ...


----------

